# Do I need a permit to repair my roof?



## shanemcguire1 (Apr 1, 2009)

In unincorporated King County, basic roof repairs or reroofing of existing buildings typically does not require a permit. A permit is required if a heavier roof covering, such as a tile roof, replaces an existing composition or wood shingle or shake roof. If the roof structure, such as trusses or rafters, is altered or replaced, a permit is required. For commercial structures, the fire resistive rating of the roof must not be diminishe


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Contact your local County Building Department to see for sure.

Ed


----------



## shanemcguire1 (Apr 1, 2009)

What is the best shingle to use when reproofing a house?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Most areas do not require permits for roofing, unless plywood sheathing is replaced. Then a permit is needed in our area.

The best roof you can install has no shingles, it is a standing seam metal roof, expensive, but can last 50-100 yrs. Better grades of shingles cost only slightly more per square than the basic 3 tab 20 yr shingle. Dimensional(arcthitectural) shingles usually start at 30 yr, and the installation cost is the same.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

I'd go with one of the higher rated (wind speed and lifetime ratings) Dimensional (architectural) shingles. Right now you might also be able to get a 30% tax credit if you go with one energystar listed.


----------



## shanemcguire1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Friends,

Thanks for the information. According to your suggestion I search for some online resource for them same. Whenever I find out some good resource I share that info with you.

Thanks,


----------



## shanemcguire1 (Apr 1, 2009)

As I am search on Google for find out Roof Repair, I find out a company who provide roof repair, roof maintenance and roof cleaning services for commercial, industrial and residential in Kansan City.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh, OK.

I thought there was a question there somewhere, didn't find one, so thought there was a glitch - but if you're just letting us know, great...

Permits are a second opinion on some things that may affect safety of your home or yourself: plumbing, electrical HVAC and/or structure. Permits here can be your best friend. :wink:

Some people don't pull them due to greater tax liabilities...don't know about this aspect, just the way I see it.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Just Bill said:


> Most areas do not require permits for roofing, unless plywood sheathing is replaced. Then a permit is needed in our area.
> 
> The best roof you can install has no shingles, it is a standing seam metal roof, expensive, but can last 50-100 yrs. Better grades of shingles cost only slightly more per square than the basic 3 tab 20 yr shingle. Dimensional(arcthitectural) shingles usually start at 30 yr, and the installation cost is the same.


 
Aaaah no, that may be true in your area, but not in all, best check it out with the local building authority. 

I do agree with your choice of roofing material, only drawback I can see to a metal roof is they can be a little noisy during a storm. I wish I had one on my roof. 

If using asphalt shingles I would definitely go with the architectural single, if you go to sell your house it will make it more attractive to the buyer.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I had a metal ridge vent on my last house

I couldn't rip that noisy sucker off fast enough
Between rain, sleet & acorns falling on it :no:


----------

